# Salt Fork-Crappie Fishing-5/13/11



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I fished the nothern part of the lake for Crappie on Friday from 12PM-5PM. I was using slip bobber and using minnows. I was fishing in an area where the avergae dpeth was 12'. I was fishing 5-6' deep. Due to the Excellent fishing I only fished two sperate spots all day. Most of the larger fish were still further out from shore in the staging area prior to their spawn. I would venture a guess I caught approx. 80-90 fish total. Approx 50-60 of those fish were smaller then 9". I kept 21 fish in the 10-12" range. I was fishing near fallen timber. Hope this info helps. I have attached few pictures of my catch.


----------



## bigdaddy614 (Apr 27, 2011)

some good eating you got there ..I don't fish salt fork as much as I would like to sence I live an hour and a half away from the lake but I do hunt down there and love the area


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice!! My favorite meal... the crappie should be on fire now, might have to get over there this weekend, but its tough to quit fishing where I am cause we are KILLING THEM!!! Very nice report, BABS!


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Nice catch and nice job. I've fished SF twice this year and have had moderate success fishing in the shallow bays up in the brush. Pulled 12 keeper crappie last week. Have you been able to locate any of the brush piles that are shown on some of the salt fork maps? I don't need to know where they are exactly, but do they exist? In my mind there isn't a lot of structure out there, but then again I've been using depth finders from the dark ages. I know as things heat up I'll have to migrate out of the shallows. Thanks.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Forker,
There are maps available that indicate specific spots where the State placed fish attractors(Wooden like box) in the lake. I thought that Salt Fork Outdoors had these maps on their web-site at one point in time? I have fished those spots at various times over the years with limited success. You can tell where the spots are located by red/orange circles painted on the shore line tree in front of the spot with the fish attractors. I usually stick to the downed trees along the shore lines. There are a lot of felled trees in both the ski/no wake zones which hold fish. Hope this info is helpful. PS-Be very careful navigating the Salt Fork Outdoor web-site. I have heard from others that when using the site the user could be exposed to a virus on their hard drive.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

BABS,

Thanks for getting back to me. 

I found the map on the marina website. They have a few other maps there and virus free  

I heard about the trees being marked with paint but I didn't know if that was true or not. I have been fishing the part of the lake off the boat ramp/wild life station nearest RT 22. Ironically, no where close to the spots marked on the map. Throwing minnows in 5 FOW w/ a slip float has been successful so far. Pretty easy during the spawn. But like I said, I think as summer approaches it's going to be necessary to find structure in deeper water. 

Do you chase anything else in addition to crappie at SF?

Thanks!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Forker,

I have fished the lake since the early 1970's as a kid. My father took me there when they were actually digging the lake out. I have some great pictures from what it looked like before there was actually a lake in the area. I mainly fished for Crappie as this is the best tasting fish in my opinion. I have caught Lagemouth Bass, White Bass, Bluegill, Cat Fish, Saugeye and even a few perch here and there. When I caught this last bunch of Crappie I saw at least 12 large CARP(10-15lbs) near the shore line getting ready for the spawn. I have a few spots I will go to in the summer when everything else stops biting and catch a few dozen large Bluegill. I usually stop keeping the Crappie to eat from June until September. I release the fish I catch in the summer. They taste different in the summer after the water warms up.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

BABS/BTTMLINE

A few posts shy of me sending PM's or I would.

I would love to see those pictures. It's always intriguing to find out what lies beneath SF. 

I hooked a 11 LB carp with my ultra light (not my intention) 2 weekends ago. Just like you said, he was up on the shoreline. Their spawn makes quite a racket. 

My next "big" and dumb question: The map has the creek channel identified. Anything to that? I guy stopped me on the boat ramp and told me about his plans that night to catch shovel heads. He said he finds a point where the channel runs near the shoreline and that's where he would setup shop for the night. I know I've read about other guys fishing the channels exclusively in other lakes. I would think throughout all the years these channels fill in to some extent and become less of channel in terms of depth and current. 

I'll be making the commute from Columbus this weekend to the campground. Looks like gorgeous weather is in the picture. I expect everybody and their brother will be joining us on the lake. Anyway, good luck if you go fishing and thanks for everything you've shared.





BABS said:


> Forker,
> 
> I have fished the lake since the early 1970's as a kid. My father took me there when they were actually digging the lake out. I have some great pictures from what it looked like before there was actually a lake in the area. I mainly fished for Crappie as this is the best tasting fish in my opinion. I have caught Lagemouth Bass, White Bass, Bluegill, Cat Fish, Saugeye and even a few perch here and there. When I caught this last bunch of Crappie I saw at least 12 large CARP(10-15lbs) near the shore line getting ready for the spawn. I have a few spots I will go to in the summer when everything else stops biting and catch a few dozen large Bluegill. I usually stop keeping the Crappie to eat from June until September. I release the fish I catch in the summer. They taste different in the summer after the water warms up.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

There are plenty of channels that are not silted in. Good electronics will put you on them. Cabin bay towards the ski zone toward 22 has some great channels.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Fished SaltFork over the last couple of weekends. We were pulling in catfish hand over fist along with keeper crappie and then last weekend it dramatically slowed down in the bay. Not nearly as many fish against the banks or in 5 FOW or less. There were gigantic balls of shad and herds of carp grazing all around us. I assume the slowdown against the banks and in shallow water means the spawn is over and it's time to try some deeper water/structure.......


----------

